# Are their any good E-collar books or videos out there?



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

looking for some more info on them. thanks!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Go to the Bart Bellon seminar 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/bart-bellon-seminar-2-discouted-tickets-avail-17513/


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

Can't. I have a final for school that Monday. 10 hr drive is pushing it.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Could you please tell Bart to come to CA next...


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

How bout NY


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

thats my dog has a intro to e collar and a par t 2 which were very good, but more pet style but still teaches how to use it


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

thanks tammy. ill check it out.


----------

